# CB's Gambler's Quest--Solo Adventure



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

*Module:* _Gambler's Quest_ by Expeditious Retreat Press

*Adventure Background:*  The town of Rhiannon was recently raided by bands of orcs and gnolls.  Outraged, Mayor Fellstone and his fellow citizens formed a party to track the raiding creatures back to their lair so that the marauders might be assaulted.  To the surprise and grief of the Mayor and his hunting party, the tracks led to the keep of the region's local noble ruler, Lord Kent.  Finding no audience with Lord Kent, the resigned hunting party trekked back to Rhiannon to begin the slow process of reconstruction.  Still, Rhiannon's citizenry wonders why the young lord would order such a thing, and the Mayor of Rhiannon has his own private worries.  Late last week, Lord Kent announced a tourney at his keep, and has publicly posted billets inviting those of "all walks of life with a propensity for the gambling arts" to make an appearance at the tournament.  Contestants shall stay at Lord Kent's keep for four days.  Mayor Fellstone is in a tither over this latest turn of events and has made his disgust and contempt common knowledge within the small town of Rhiannon.

*Setting:* Middanmearh, my homebrew. 

[sblock=Middanmearh Campaign Setting Information]
[sblock=Human Pantheon]
*Errol,* The Sun God, Errol the Unerring, Errol Redblade. LG and paladin-like in his attributes. His favored weapon is the longsword. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any sword. Ethos: Defend the weak, commit no evil act, and obey the church hierarchy. Priest title: Eye of the Sun. Domains: Good, Law, Sun, War. Errol's archenemy is The God of Death, Reven. Errol is an Elder God.
Holy Servants:
¤Hyperion, the Morning Star, Herald of the Sun. Also called the Star of Intercession.
¤The Daedalion, Bringer of Justice. Founder of the Order of Icarus. 

*Madriel,* The All-Mother, Well-Mother, Mother Springstaff. NG and cleric-like in her attributes. Her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus net. Ethos: Must be of good alignment, and use lethal force only as a last resort. Priest title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Good, Healing, Protection, Water. The All-Mother, as the mother-creator of all living beings, is deeply saddened by the addition of death to her creation but is aware that life is made more precious by death and thus holds no animosity toward Tinuviel. Madriel is an Elder God.

*Tinuviel,* The Lady of Vengeance, Fionna Tinuviel, The Lady of Death. CN and her favored weapon is the dagger. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus scourge, whip, blowgun. Ethos: Vengeance. Title: None. Domains: Chaos, Death, Destruction, Strength. In the Golden Age, before all living creatures became mortal, Fionna Tinuviel loved a human. When the human spurned her love, Fionna was filled with the wrath of rejection and she killed him, thus setting the precedent for death and making all living creatures mortal, save her own kindred. The Lady of Pain is worshipped by any who seek vengeance for justice undone. The Lady of Vengeance is an Elder God.

*Drendd,* The Father of Stone. LG and his favored weapon is the warhammer. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning weapon, any axe. Ethos: Protect, Defend the faithful, Serve. Title: Pillar. Domains: Earth, Healing, Law, Protection. Traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Stone is an Elder God.

*Narn,* The Father of Battle, Narn U'Drendd. LN and his favored weapon is the battleaxe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any slashing. Ethos: Worshippers must always be at the forefront of battle. Title: Pardoner. Domains: Destruction, Earth, Strength, War. Narn is traditionally a deity of the dwarves. The Father of Battle is the son of the Father of Stone and the two do not always get along. The Father of Battle's power is increasing as the Father of Stone's power wanes. Because death via combat is valorous and desired, even for priests, the Father of Battle does not bestow to his followers the ability to return the dead to life. Likewise, because it is a sin to waste the glorious gift of strength of arms, Narn's priests are bestowed with exceptional healing power. Because they are known to pardon the sins of those they about to slay in battle, Narn's faithful are called Pardoners.

*The Tinker,* Ungel Dingledirk, Unk, Dirk. CN and his favored weapon is the dart. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions (with dart, dagger, club being oft used). Ethos: Knowledge is the key to molding the future. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Luck, Trickery. Unk, as he is affectionately called by his faithful, is known to walk the realm in a under the guise of a random physical manifestation, bestowing his divine attention to unknowing earthly recipients. Those who suffer a less than favorable outcome of his meddling ways refer to The Tinker as Dirk. The Tinker is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and also lately by some mages, even humans. 

*The Traveler,* Mattias Allbringer, The Wandering Hearthstone. CG and his favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Discovery, attainable only by wandering, is the key to life everlasting. Title: Wayfayer. Domains: Air, Good, Protection, Travel. Many bards worship the Traveler. Fatherless sons are often given the name Mattias to reflect their bastard status. The Traveler is an Elder God.

*The Luckmaiden,* Freya, Freya Silverbraid. CG and her favored weapon is the Handaxe/Throwing axe. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus handaxe, throwing axe, spear, javelin, shortspear, crossbows (including hand crossbow). Ethos: None. An ethos would be too constraining for the notoriously free spirit of the Luckmaiden. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Chaos, Good, Luck, War. The Luckmaiden was once mortal; as such, one of her aliases is her mortal name, Freya Silverbraid. The Luckmaiden is often worshipped by dwarves, though many of her devout include halflings and humans. Freya is said to be the nightsky moon; she turns her watchful eye upon the realm each night, that she might both watch over and be amused by the antics of those in the throes of living. 

*Lodi the Axeless,* Laduguer. NE and his favored weapon is the shield. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shield. Ethos: Secrecy and knowledge are the protection of those who would wield power. Title: None. Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Protection, Trickery. Lodi is traditionally worshipped by evil dwarves, evil gnomes, and humans. Lodi's interest in magic made him at odds with his brother, The Father of Stone, who threw Lodi out of the Great Hall. Lodi is now a recluse and hides from his followers, save a faithful few. Lodi's inherent mistrust and shroud of secrecy are possibly the reasons why his priests are rumored not to exist. Lodi is oft mocked by worshippers of Drendd and Narn, who refer to this renegade deity as Lodi the Axeless. Lodi is an Elder God.

*Welafleur,* Veylar, The God of Numbers. N and his favored weapon is the crossbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any crossbow (including hand crossbow). Ethos: A hoarder of wealth and influence, Welafleur imparts a love of money and a yearning for personal power and a strong network of contacts to his faithful. The faithful of Welafleur strive at all times to better the position of their church. Title: Master/Mistress or Dominar, if a ranking priest. Domains: Luck, Protection, Travel, Water. Welafleur is traditionally worshipped by dwarves, merchants, thieves, and sometimes travelers. 

*Galarn,* The Winged Son, Galarn Tinuviel do Errol. CG and his favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: The preservation of all life, whether sentient or otherwise, is paramount. Title: Silve/Silva. Domains: Animal, Healing, Plant, Sun. The Winged Son is traditionally worshipped by elves, halflings, some gnomes, and druids. The Winged Son is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Sun God, Errol. Because The Winged Son desires to preserve life, he is often at odds with his half-sister, The Death Maiden.

*The Triune,* The Triune Goddess, Ilesere Tinuviel do Drendd. N and her favored weapon is the staff. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Balance above all. Title: Abbess, Abbot. Domains: Healing, Knowledge, Magic, Protection. The Triune Goddess keeps the balance of the world. She also adjucates squabbles between The Winged Son, The Death Maiden, The Sun God, and The Death God, as well as between her father, Drendd, and her half-brother, Narn U'Drendd.

*Xylla,* The Death Maiden, Xylla Tinuviel do Reven. N and her favored weapon is the longbow. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus shortbow, composite shortbow, longbow, composite longbow. Ethos: Man before nature. Title: Brother/Sister. Domains: Death, Healing, Knowledge, Travel. The Death Maiden is the child of The Triune Goddess and The Death God, Reven. The most beautiful of all the pantheon, Xylla was born at the exact moment that Tinuviel took the first human life and ended it. This momentous event forever tainted Xylla, who now enjoys reaping the souls of the realm when their time has come to leave life. Xylla has thus long been at odds with her half-brother, The Winged Son.

*Reven,* The Death God, The Dark Father. CE and his favored weapon is the sickle. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus sickle, whip, scourge. Ethos: The destruction of the civilized world via chaos unfettered. Title: Eye of Death. Domains: Death, Destruction, Fire, War. Reven's arch-enemy is The Sun God, Errol. Reven is an Elder God.

*The Trickster,* Steckirrt Broadbarrel, Steck. N and her favored weapon is the sling. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: Enlightenment through humility. Priests of the Trickster are renowned for their ability joke and will go to elaborate lengths to trick others into seeing their point of view. The Trickster delights in laughing at both herself, her priests, and others. She is otherwise known as the Laughing God. Title: Yogi. Domains: Animal, Earth, Knowledge, Trickery. The Trickster is traditionally worshipped by gnomes and halflings. The Trickster is an Elder God.

*Othar,* Othar Feralan, The Earthcaller, The Rainmaker. NG and his favored weapon is the pick. Weapons allowed: PHB cleric restrictions plus any bludgeoning. Ethos: The protection of nature. Title: None. Domains: Animal, Earth, Plant, Water. An enemy of modernism, progress, and war, The Earthcaller formed the rock and sea of the realm. Though Othar would have it otherwise, farmers frequently pray to Othar Feralan that he might bestow rain upon their crops. Disappointed with his creation, Othar has retreated to his beloved woods, maintaining contact only with his sister, the All-Mother. Beyond even the machinations of war, Othar despises all things undead for the abomination of life that they are. The Earthcaller is traditionally worshipped by Halflings, Gnomes, and druids. The Earthcaller is an Elder God. [/sblock]

[sblock=Dragon Pantheon]As a campaign setting, Middanmearh features a cyclic pattern throughout the aeons of history in which dragons yield power to men and men to dragons. The why of this turning of ages is a mystery to men. The current age, filled with the strife of war and on the cusp of a Turning, will see the downfall of man and the rise of dragons. Players may elect to draw from the draconic pantheon as detailed in the Draconomicon. Please be forewarned, however, that while the Age of Men is a dying age, men and demi-humans are still firmly entrenched in power. PCs who openly worship from the draconic pantheon will encounter bias. Moreover, there are no open temples offering services dedicated to any deity within the draconic pantheon. That said, I truly do welcome players to use the Draconomicon and the draconic pantheon. I'd love to see it in play and it's my contention that the inclusion of some of this material from a PC perspective might make for very intriguing interaction. Contact me via e-mail if you don't have access to the Draconomicon but are interested in details. The material is copyrighted so I won't post it in public in full but I'd be happy to discuss it in private. A very cursory list of available deities, most of them straight from the Draconomicon but a few of them stolen and edited by my hand from other sources (Deities and Demigods and the FRCS not the least of which) includes:

*Aasterinian,* CN, Domains: Chaos, Dragon, Luck, Weather, Trickery, Charm, Artifice.

*Astilabor,* N, Domains: Dragon, Protection, Wealth, Cavern, Metal, Illusion.

*Bahamut,* LG, Domains: Air, Dragon, Good, Luck, Protection, Nobility, Storm.

*Chronepsis,* N, Domains: Death, Dragon, Knowledge, Fate, Mentalism, Time.

*Falazure,* NE, Domains: Death, Dragon, Evil, Darkness, Undeath, Madness.

*Garyx,* CE, Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Dragon, Evil, Fire, Renewal

*Hlal,* CG, Domains: Chaos, Dragon, Good, Trickery, Rune, Liberation.

*Io,* N, Domains: Dragon, Knowledge, Magic, Strength, Travel, Wealth, Spell.

*Lendys,* LN, Domains: Destruction, Dragon, Law, Protection, Retribution, Nobility.

*Tamara,* NG, Domains: Dragon, Good, Healing, Strength, Sun, Family, Community.

*Tiamat,* LE, Domains: Destruction, Dragon, Evil, Greed, Scalykind, Tyranny, Suffering.[/sblock]

[sblock=Calendar]
After the end of the Twenyahrs War on the isle of Edaesmyd, a new calendar was begun. The war on the isle had far-reaching influence and even down on The Continent in the nation of Gallan, the Edaesmydian calendar is in use. The current year of reckoning in Gallan is 12 AV. Twelve years "after victory." 

*Winter*
Illot
Ladot
Freyot
Tinuvot

*Spring*
Madrot
Veylot
Narot
Othot

*Summer*
Hearot
Steot
Errot
Revot

*Autumn*
Galarot
Drendot
Unkot
Xylot

There are nine days to a week: Erroday, Madraday, Tinuday, Drendday, Hearthday, Laduday, Revoday, Steckday, and Othoday. There are three weeks to a month. Months follow a lunar cycle, the waxing and waning of the moon.[/sblock]

[sblock=Languages]In addition to the standard PHB languages, Middanmearh offers the following tongues: 

*Gaelic* (sea language, commerce, trade, sailors, the Isles)

*Hellenic* (barbarians and oral tradition)

*Latin* (clergy)

*Runic* (an elder language, similar to draconic, oft used by druids)

*Gallancais* (spoken on the Continent--south of the major isle of Edaesmyd--and roughly equivelent to French)

*Navarran* (spoken on the Continent--south of the major isle of Edaesmyd--and roughly equivalent to Spanish)

*Nordic* (old common, akin to anglo-saxon/old english) [/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=CharGen]*Player:* 1
*Point Buy:* 32
*Level:* 1st level gestalt.  While it is heavily advised that one of the gestalt classes be a rogue, if you can use the allowed source material to come up with a suitable replacement for the rogue half of your gestalt combination, more power to you. The other class can be anything you like from any of the source material listed.  There will be no multiclass or class-based alignment restrictions for this game.
*Alignment:* Any
*Starting Gold:* Max gp for whichever of your two gestalt classes grants the better,  +50 gp on top of that.

*Campaign Essentials:* The module suggests that stealth over strength will be an asset.  The PC will make good use of the following skills: Bluff, Disable Device, Open Lock, and Search.  Points in Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Hide, Move Silently, Profession (Gambler), Sleight of Hand, and Use Magic Device could also prove useful.

*Sourcebooks Allowed:*  PHB v3.5, DMG v3.5, MM v3.5, SLCS, Relics and Rituals I, Relics and Rituals II, Divine and the Defeated, FRCS, Unearthed Arcana, Draconomicon, Complete Warrior, Complete Divine, Psionics Handbook v3.0, Book of Exalted Deeds, Book of Vile Darkness, Libris Mortis, Deities and Demigods.  _If it's not on the list here, then I probably don't own it and thus won't DM it. _  Sorry, but I am a book-in-my-hand kind of girl.[/sblock]

*Posting Etiquette:*  M-F only, when the DM and Player are available.  As I do with all my games, I will post once per day minimum on a M-F basis.  It is to be hoped that the Player will do the same, but if you cannot post on a given day or during a given time frame, please drop a post in the OOC saying as much.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't intend for anyone to sweat out a lengthy character selection process, so to save potential players some pain, don't worry about posting a fleshed out character sheet.  Just the basics of how you will order your PC's point buy, alignment, domains if you're selecting cleric as your PC's second gestalt class, how you plan to arrange your PC's skill points, and what feats you are interested in taking will suffice.  If there is other information regarding your character that you feel is essential, then by all means include those goodies too.  

I will want a fully fleshed out character background from whomever ends up playing in this solo adventure, but that can wait until after selection is over.  Please ask questions if you have them...I will edit in some of the adventure background in a couple of hours.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been passing up recruitment threads lately, but a solo game sounds like a lot of fun. I'd love to play a 3.0 psychic warrior gestalt, I've only used my 3.0 psionics book for monsters so far and have never played a psychic warrior in either 3.0 or 3.5. I'll have to wait until later to look up the specifics to craft such a character though.

I'm familiar with all three settings and flexible, but a psionic infected character in the Scarred Lands would be interesting.

A classic thief rogue with a little extra. He has psionic powers, but no knowledge of psionics. Everything psionic for him is instinctual, not learned and he tries to keep it secret. He knows what he can do, but that's it as far as his psionics knowledge goes. The mind thrust part is his biggest clue that his powers are not just great speed and dexterity.

Str 14
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 14
Wis 14
Cha 10

Powers: Burst, Catfall,

Psionic Combat: Mind Thrust, Thought Shield

Feats: Inertial Armor, Speed of Thought, Improved Initiative

Skills:
Bluff
Climb
Diplomacy
Disable Device
Hide
Jump
Listen
Move Silently
Search
Sleight of Hand
Tumble


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2007)

[IMAGEL]http://images.quizfarm.com/1128294430Greebo.jpg[/IMAGEL]*Erik*
CN Human Rogue|Druid

STR 12
DEX 14
CON 12
INT 12
WIS 14
CHA 15

An inveterate thief, liar and cheat with the morals of an alley cat, Erik regards himself as an elemental force humanity.  In touch with the beating heart of the city, he prowls the streets blurring the line between civilization and the wild.

Skills would be as appropriate to represent a youth spent exploring the seedy underbelly of society, with a smattering of physical and observational type skills to aid in avoiding trouble, and a healthy dose of bluff to talk his way out of whatever trouble he can't avoid.

Feats I'll need to look into more, but will mostly be focused on the same ideals.  Getting into trouble, or avoiding trouble.  Little in the way of combat focus, fighting as a last resort, only when running away has already failed.


----------



## Wystan (Feb 13, 2007)

Walter Oscher
Human Male Rogue/Bard
Chaotic Neutral

Walter was raised as a gambler. He has it in his blood, his father was a card sharp and he is always on the look out for an easy mark. He trained and has the skills to go into your house and take your stuff, but it is much easier for him to get you to wager it. He would have max ranks in Profession: Gambler and high ranks in most of the trademark rogue skills. He uses his bard skills as a cover and a money maker for getting the buy in for tournaments and such. Feats will focus on Skills. Equipment would include a marked deck and some subtly loaded masterwork dice.

Stats:

Str 12
Dex 14
Con 12 
Int 12
Wis 14 
Cha 15


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm heading out the door for a morning of church stuff.  I can see you guys are already making it hard on me in terms of who to chose.  I'll be back later today to answer questions, if there are any.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

Voadam, psionics in Scarred Lands would be pretty interesting, that's for sure.  I could see an entire religious sect of psionic-wielding doomsayers bent on further discrediting some of the more distant deities...man...that gives me a pretty good idea for my tabletop.  Thanks!   

hafrogman, I like the pic you threw up to go along with Erik.  I've never seen a rogue/druid in play before.  And with the morals of an alley cat.  Nice.   

Wystan, you have a nice idea there with the rogue/bard.  How much are masterwork dice, do you think?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 13, 2007)

If there are no more takers by tomorrow, I'll chose then.


----------



## Wystan (Feb 14, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Wystan, you have a nice idea there with the rogue/bard.  How much are masterwork dice, do you think?




Masterwork dice would probably 10-15 gold. That is what I would price them if a player of mine wanted them. +1/+5 to Profession Gambling checks due to being weighted in my favor.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't pick between two of my best players so I'm picking Wystan.  I haven't gamed with him (?) before.  

Voadam, hafrogman, I adore gaming with you and I hope you know that.  My Shackled City campaign is supposed to have just a short run of 6-10 months.  When that one winds down, are either or both of you interested in another solo game?  I figure two gestalt solo games probably equals one 4-PC campaign.   

Wystan, welcome aboard and let's start fleshing out your character.  Which campaign setting do you prefer: Scarred Lands, my homebrew, or Forgotten Realms?  Or would you prefer to not pick one and keep things general and vague?


----------



## Wystan (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes him...  

Bill if you prefer...

I would prefer the homebrew or Forgotten realms. 

Now as to Gestalt I will have to see the exacts of character creation, but I should be able to have a fleshed out normal character sheet by Friday.

Are there any specific Class/Skills/Other restrictions on the Homebrew world?


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I can't pick between two of my best players so I'm picking Wystan . . . Voadam, hafrogman, I adore gaming with you and I hope you know that.



Way to flatter me into not caring that I didn't get picked   



			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> When that one winds down, are either or both of you interested in another solo game?



I'll have to see how things are going when that times rolls around, but I should think so.  Good luck with this game, congrats Wystan


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2007)

CB, If you'll run another game over those boards you'll explode


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

You know, I really thought that would be true (about exploding over another game), but the pace is still quite comfortable for me.  Combat rounds are the only thing that take bloody forever.  When there is combat, then things can start feeling burdensome.  Happily, the PCs are heroes for a reason and the combat is usually soon over.

Wystan, with regard to the setting, let's make it homebrew.  I know my own setting well enough to be able to think on my feet on the fly, which is a timesaver in a PbP environment.  I'll edit in my homebrew info into this thread's originating post.  

There are no class or skill restrictions for this setting.  About the only thing I could tell you with regard to possible restrictions is that because I personally don't seem to enjoy playing monks, I haven't built much monk support into the setting.  Monks do exist, but in my mind they come from a "land, far, far away."    If someone were to want to play a monk and they didn't want to be that well-traveled, I would need to accomodate them by building in a network or networks of monasteries, orders, or the like.  I could certainly do that, but I haven't to date.  After that, someone wanting to play a cleric would definitely benefit from combing over the setting's pantheons.  I'll post those too, probably more for completeness and flavor than for anything else since you're wanting to play a rogue/bard.

Let me know if you would like help with how gestalt works.  Not sure if you have Unearthed Arcana, the sourcebook containing gestalt info.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Way to flatter me into not caring that I didn't get picked




  Hee!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

Wystan, I've edited in information on my homebrew setting into the OP in this thread.  Please let me know how else I can help you while you work on your PC.


----------



## Wystan (Feb 14, 2007)

Not a problem. I can generate a character tomorrow as the Gestalt information is in some of the SRD's out there.


----------



## Wystan (Feb 15, 2007)

I cannot attach the sheet I have, can I mail it to you? (little more than 3mb)

wcurtiskpmg - hotmail.com

I have no clue how much money I actually spent, just let me know please.... 

replace the - with the @ symbol...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 15, 2007)

Sure.  E-mail sent, with the phrase "CB" and "EN World" in the title--hope it makes it past your account's spam filter setting.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2007)

Just bumping this to say that I still need to load MS Office on my home computer so that I can open and review the character sheet you e-mailed to me, Wystan.

And since it's been a long weekend, I'd better check in and make sure that you're still interested in playing.


----------



## Wystan (Feb 21, 2007)

Still interested. Will be an unusual situation for me right now, all the other characters I am playing are more than mildy unhinged....


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 22, 2007)

I've had a chance to load MS Office on my computer and have looked over Walter.  By my count, he's spent only 42 of 44 skill points.  I didn't see where melee and ranged attack with the dagger is differentiated, but it being your character sheet as long as you remember that Walter is better at throwing daggers than stabbing with them, it seems okay to me.  After that, everything else looked correct.  I matched his strength to his encumbrance limits but didn't tabulate the weight or cost of his gear.  The only thing I didn't see that I'd want to know is what spells he's got.  Unless it's in there but I somehow missed that section?

And may I just say, that is one powerful Excel macro you have there.  Did you do that yourself or did you download it?


----------



## Wystan (Feb 23, 2007)

Downloaded. Wish I was that talented... 

I will look it over Monday, I am away for the weekend...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2007)

*Day late and a yen short*

I take it you have found someone for your solo adventure?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 24, 2007)

I have, sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2007)

gerrr, grumble grumble snort grumble gerrr


----------



## Wystan (Feb 28, 2007)

I need to look at the SRD or my Players book, but most of the spells will be misdirection and such... 

I will have a list here tomorrow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds good, I'll look forward to seeing it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 5, 2007)

Wystan, need to hear from you with a finalized character sheet here within the next 48 hours.  If you can't do it, no biggie, but I'll want to pass the slot on to someone else.


----------



## Wystan (Mar 6, 2007)

Due to many much coworkers being sick many much often, my posting is severely limited the last week or so. Please select someone else as I am having toruble even with the old salty red dog tavern game I am play right now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know.  Hope your situation at work improves, and soon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 7, 2007)

Voadam, Wystan can't do this game and you were the first to post interest in this thread.  Let me know if you're still interested in playing.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2007)

I still am.   But I have a busy day today. I will start thinking of some more background information for the psywarrior though. I'm fine with whichever of the three worlds you want to run. Let me know.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 7, 2007)

I think Scarred Lands presents the most interesting possibilities for psionics.  I'm not sure how much of the setting will show through in what is basically a low-level one-shot, but we can certainly try.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2007)

Scarred Lands it is then.

Hmm, orcs under the command of a local minor lord? Will this be somewhere in Virduk's empire?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 8, 2007)

Tell you what, why don't you help me out and go ahead and decide where you want it to be set within SL?  That'll reduce the amount of reading I need to do, and hopefully will have the boon of getting you into things more deeply.  I can plunk this module down wherever, so you go right ahead and pick where you like.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2007)

Anywhere in the outskirts of the Calastian Empire should work great. My character will be a rogue who drifts from place to place, not happy with the empire but mostly just dodging the empire's draft of warriors to fight Durrover. A drifter and wanderer, he'll be happy to join the gambling challenge and case the evil lord's place, not truly on behalf of the town or its people, but because he doesn't like the cruel leaders typically found among the Calastian authorities.

I'm thinking CG.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2007)

CB, I'm sorry to do this but I feel a little stretched thin on general posting time and think it would be better to bow out now before things get going rather than start in on another game.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 14, 2007)

You and me both.    You have my e-mail address.  If/when things clear up for you, fire off an e-mail and let me know.  I'll shelve this for now while we both wait.  I'll give you first dibs when I dust it off in the future.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 14, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> You and me both.    You have my e-mail address.  If/when things clear up for you, fire off an e-mail and let me know.  I'll shelve this for now while we both wait.  I'll give you first dibs when I dust it off in the future.




Will do, thanks.


----------

